# Handschuheeeeeee



## DxcDxrsch (2. Februar 2017)

Servus von der Küste, 
aus Ermangelung eines gefundenen Threads also hier mein Thema. Ich brauche unbedingt Handschuhe zum Spinnfischen! Hat da irgendwer einen Vorschlag? Alles was ich bis jetzt getestet hat sagt mir nicht zu. Sie sollen natürlich möglichst eng und dünn sein damit man noch was spürt. Ick bin hier am verzweifeln dran...


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Handschuheeeeeee*

Mit Handschuheeeeee  kann ich nicht Arbeiten.

Melkerfett!


----------



## banzinator (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Handschuheeeeeee*

Ich habe viel probiert, Arbeitshandschuhe, Neopren usw.
Ein richtiges Gefühl kommt da nie bei rum.
Neopren krieg ich kalte Hände.
Seit neuestem benutze ich diese hier https://www.arbeitsschutz-sigel.de/...ach-getaucht?gclid=COanyOvH8dECFXEo0wodH5wFqQ

Gefühl ist zwar trotzdem wenig da, aber wenigstens sind die Hände warm.
Ansonsten muss man da durch.


----------



## jkc (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Handschuheeeeeee*

Hi, ich komme nur mit Handschuhen klar, wenn die Fingerkuppen frei bleiben. Habe mir aktuell Tight Line Gloves von Simms geordert aber noch nicht benutzt.
Von Guideline gibt es welche die mir evtl. sogar besser gefallen hätten:
http://www.helsinkispeyclave.com/product/1888/guideline-fir-skin-gloves
Bisher habe ich fingerlose Stoff oder Wollhandschuhe getragen.

Grüße JK


----------



## rippi (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Handschuheeeeeee*

Nitrilhandschuhe kann ich dir empfehlen. Sind nicht warm für längere Zeit, aber du hast super Gefühl drin.


----------



## Michael_05er (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Handschuheeeeeee*

Ich in durch Zufall über diese hier gestolpert, für rund zehn Euro im Bauhaus erstanden. Leicht gefüttert und wasserdicht - meiner Meinung nach ein guter Kompromiss zwischen "hält warm" und "lässt noch Gefühl durch". 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## dib (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Handschuheeeeeee*

ich hab die icebehr von behr für ca 11 euro .

daumen und zwei finger , pro handschuh , lassen sich umklappen und mittels klettverschluss fixieren .

recht dünner neopren der aber trotzdem noch gut wärmt .

bin zufrieden mit ihnen.


lg
--------------
thomas


----------



## Double2004 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Handschuheeeeeee*

Benutze seit Jahren die Kinetic waterspeed. Komme ich prima mit klar.

 Double2004


----------



## mefohunter84 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Handschuheeeeeee*

Ich fische seit gut 10 Jahren No-name Handschuhe. |rolleyes
Die Fingerkuppen sind alle frei, außen befindet sich Wolle innen mit Tinsulate gefüttert. SUPER!!! :m
Wenn die nass werden einfach kräftig auswringen und wieder anziehen. Die Hände werden dann schnell wieder warm. Wichtig! Es gibt kein Gummizug an den Fingerabschlüssen. Somit kein "abschnüren" der oberen in der Haut befindlichen Blutgefäße und somit auch keine kalten Fingerkuppen! :m
Was hat´s gekostet? |kopfkrat
Waren für 4,50 € zu haben! :m

TL  Rolf   #h


----------



## Jens76 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Handschuheeeeeee*

Klick Klack

Möchte ich nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Ossipeter (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Handschuheeeeeee*

Schau mal bei Kast Gear Steelhead Glove nach.


----------



## Ostseesilber (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Handschuheeeeeee*

Ich hab diese gestrickten Wollteile von simms. Sind nicht schlecht...aber am besten ohne Handschuhe. 

Hände am besten mit dem kalten Ostseewasser abwaschen oder mit Schnee abreiben. Die Durchblutung wird dann angekurbelt und nach ca. 5 min sind die Hände warm. Funst auch prima beim Eisangeln. Durch die 5 Schmerzminuten muss man durch...


----------



## rippi (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Handschuheeeeeee*

Also wenn du bei etwas Wind an der Küste stehst und denkst, dass die Händ dann wieder warm werden, wünsche ich dir viel Spaß, aber nach spätestens 3-4 Stunden hast du dann kein Gefühl mehr in den Fingern. Also einen Wirbel kriegst du dann nichtmehr auf.


----------



## KxKx2 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Handschuheeeeeee*

Und ich dachte Meeresangler wären immer so harte Kerle 
 Ich benutze immer Montagehandschuhe für Elektriker. Die gibt es auch in Winterausführung.:m


----------



## Bellyboatangler (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Handschuheeeeeee*

Vom kayak benutze ich wasserdichte nitrogen handschuhe. Habe die nur an wenn ich den fisch anfasse. Zuviele Fische hier mit Stacheln. 

Vom Ufer aehnliche wie mefohunter.  Allerdings meine sind 20Jahre alt


----------



## DxcDxrsch (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Handschuheeeeeee*

na mit sovielen vorschlägen hätte ich nun nicht gerechnet  vielen dank dafür


----------



## Zander Jonny (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Handschuheeeeeee*



Jens76 schrieb:


> Klick Klack
> 
> Möchte ich nicht mehr missen.



Sehen gut aus, und die wichtigsten Finger sind frei.


----------



## Nelson Muntz (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Handschuheeeeeee*

Gegebenenfalls mal im Segelbereich bei Musto oder Gill nachschauen. Die Anforderungen nach Feinfühligkeit und Witterungsschutz sind ja ähnlich dem des Angelns.


----------



## mittellandchannel (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Handschuheeeeeee*

Die wollte ich mal testen: https://www.angelplatz.de/spro-fleece-handschuh-l--mp0214

Oder die: https://www.angelplatz.de/gamakatsu-power-thermal-gloves-l--mp0224


----------



## Dingsens (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Handschuheeeeeee*

Moinsen! |wavey:

Finde ja die ganzen Neopren-Vorschläge witzig! |kopfkrat
Warst du schon mal bei Bruhns? Die haben ja einige Modelle hängen/liegen. Ansonsten finde ich die Auswahl bei Bauhaus auch ziemlich gut.


----------



## DxcDxrsch (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Handschuheeeeeee*

bei bruhn is ja alles mehr arbeitsschutz also alles meiner meinung nach zu wuchtig und unbeweglich... neo schließe ich auch aus! kenne ich vom tauchen nur zu gut und halte das für ungeeignet und unkomfortabel... fleece müsste perfekt passen damit es angenehm ist zu tragen ein paar stunden lang...


----------



## Double2004 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Handschuheeeeeee*



Dingsens schrieb:


> Moinsen! |wavey:
> 
> Finde ja die ganzen Neopren-Vorschläge witzig! |kopfkrat




Was findest du daran witzig? Die Hauptursache für kalte Hände ist ja nicht die niedrige Temperatur an sich, sondern oftmals die Verbindung mit nassen/ feuchten Händen. Und deswegen halte ich Neopren für geeigneter als Fleece, weil man die Handschuhe durchgängig tragen kann. Stelle ich mir bei Fleece schwieriger vor beim Hantieren mit Fischen, beim Köderwechsel etc. vor.

Double2004


----------



## outang (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Handschuheeeeeee*

moin
nicht grad günstig , aber sollen top sein :
http://www.springforelle.de/de/Bison-Handschuhe
http://www.leidenschaft-meerforelle.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=20164&hilit=bison

TL !


----------



## tomxxxtom (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Handschuheeeeeee*

KiK 2,99€. :vik:


----------



## Rosi (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Handschuheeeeeee*



dib schrieb:


> ich hab die icebehr von behr für ca 11 euro .daumen und zwei finger , pro handschuh , lassen sich umklappen und mittels klettverschluss fixieren .
> recht dünner neopren der aber trotzdem noch gut wärmt .
> bin zufrieden mit ihnen.
> lg
> ...



Solche hab ich auch. Im Schrank liegen|supergri

Lieber ziehe ich einen Pullover mit langen Ärmeln drunter und ziehe sie mir über die Hände. Kann man noch kurbeln und nach dem Auswurf verschwinden die Finger sofort wieder zwischen der Wolle.


----------



## Dingsens (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Handschuheeeeeee*

@ Double2004:

Insofern, als dass er im Eingangspost unmissverständlich schrieb, dass er von Neopren nichts hält! :m
Und daher finde ich solche Empfehlungen witzig, da sinnfrei.
Wenn ich nach einem geeigneten Kombi frage, möchte ich ja auch keine Empfehlungen für schöne Cabrios.
Und Fleece habe ich nicht empfohlen, sondern den Besuch eines hiesigen Berufsausstatters.

@ DocDorsch:

Da hast du schon Recht. Allerdings haben sie meines Wissens auch verschiedene Arten von Strechhandschuhen mit gummierten Handinnenflächen. Diese nutze ich recht häufig, da keine Nähte an den Fingern stören.
Die orangen Modelle in einem der vorherigen Posts habe ich unter Anderem auch in Gebrauch.

Und übrigens, Fleece wärmt auch noch, wenn es nass ist! 
Hätte ich auch nie geglaubt, wenn ich es nicht schon öfter auf Arbeit zu spüren bekommen hätte.


----------



## jkc (12. März 2017)

*AW: Handschuheeeeeee*



jkc schrieb:


> ...Habe mir aktuell Tight Line Gloves von Simms geordert aber noch nicht benutzt....



Moin, hier mal eine Rückmeldung zu den Tight Line Gloves von Simms:
Habe die in den letzten 6 Wochen ca. 10-15 Mal für je ca. 4-5h getragen.

Tragegefühl und Kälteschutz sind 1A, gerade die beiden geschlossenen Finger bieten für mich echten Mehrwert, da diese immer auf dem kalten Alu-Rollenhalter meiner Rute liegen, bei komplett fingerlosen wird es da am ehesten kalt.

Und jetzt das Große Aber: Was Verschleiß / Langlebigkeit angeht stehen die Dinger ganz schlecht da! Einige Beanspruchte Stellen, z.B. am rechten Handballen wo Kontakt zum Rollenhalter besteht waren schon fies abgerieben, ebenso hatte ich schon einige Zugfäden durch Hakenspitzen oder Brombeersträucher. Mit anderen Worten: Das Material scheint sehr empfindlich zu sein!
Bedauerlicher Weise hat sich auch die Naht am linken Handschuh zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger geöffnet, sodass ich die Teile reklamiert habe. Ich bin auch regelrecht froh, dass die Handschuhe zur Zeit längerfristig nicht lieferbar sind und ich demnach sofort das Geld zurück fordern kann.
Zu dem Preis von 35€ habe ich schon etwas anderes erwartet, die von mir zuvor genutzten Handschuhe haben ca. 3,5 Saisons a 6 Monate mit gemacht und haben nur wenige Euro gekostet.

Wirklich Wasserabweisend waren die Dinger auch nicht und zumindest bei nennenswertem Regen sind sie mir durchgeregnet.

Evtl. probiere ich die Engelbert Strauss hier aus dem Thread, wirklich günstig sind die zwar auch nicht, aber da hoffe ich ja, dass die nicht auf gut betuchte Fliegenfischer zu geschnitten sind.

Grüße JK


----------

